# Spilo or Black Piranha



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

One of my friends said its a spilo and i wanted to now everyone elses opinion?


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

looks like a rhom to me. how big is it?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Definitely not a spilo. Looks like S. Elongatus to me, which IMO is even better.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

rhom


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

Its about an inche big


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

a side picture, with the fish not tilted would be ideal. get a better shot and i'll move this to the proper forum to allow judgement.


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Genin said:


> a side picture, with the fish not tilted would be ideal. get a better shot and i'll move this to the proper forum to allow judgement.
> [snapback]868944[/snapback]​


Rhom


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Better picture please, the way its tilted there makes it look like an S. elongatus.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

definately not a spilo, cant really tell tell what species it is though but from what i can tell im gonna say rhom...better pics


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

that is definetly a rhom


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

That is actually a Serraslmus Sanchezi


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

new pics


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

whats that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

so far everyone that posted besides genin dont have a clue and just guessing 
but those pics arent that clear to tell what species it is
so u must let it grow bigger first than get a closer better flank shots of it


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I think you are all confusing a Pristobrycon for a Serrasalmus species.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

k kool


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like Sanchezi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Clearer and more focused photos would certainly help to ID this fish.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

I can't get good pictures because he always stays a the back of the tank!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

From this photo here, I might agree S. sanchezi. But as I stated above try and get a clearer more infocused photo.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> marky Posted Today, 03:24 PM
> I can't get good pictures because he always stays a the back of the tank!


I would not recommend netting the fish and putting into clear glass bowel for photography, unless you need the ID real bad. However, short of netting it out there aren't many options if your camera is not the best quality for such photos.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

But why does he always stay at the back behin where the water comes down from the filter at the top as you can see in the pitures


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This isn't the forum to ask those questions (this is Piranha ID). However, the reason why the fish does it is because it is scared in its new home. If you were a small child thrust into an unknown, dangerous environment, you would feel the exact same way. In a fishes world, small fish are eaten. The pirana instinctively knows this.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

I see what your saying is that it will soon not do this anymore!kool


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

marky said:


> I see what your saying is that it will soon not do this anymore!kool
> [snapback]869361[/snapback]​


Well, it takes time, but how long exactly varies from fish to fish. Some feel comfortable enough within a few days or weeks, others need much longer (my Manueli for example needed 9 months before he felt comfortable enough not to dart away as soon as I approached).
Bottom line: you never know how long it takes: try to make his tank as comforting as possible for the little guy (a bit of current, plenty of hiding places, not too much interference from outside), and maybe he'll reward you for your efforts soon.
But no matter how long it takes, appreciate him for what he is, and enjoy caring for him (because that's what fish keeping is all about, right?







)


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

marky said:


> One of my friends said its a spilo and i wanted to now everyone elses opinion?
> [snapback]868898[/snapback]​


Thats a rhom, I am almost positive


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

mully2003 said:


> Thats a rhom, I am almost positive
> [snapback]870420[/snapback]​


The only reason I said it was a spilo was because someone told me black banned piranha is a spilo and thats what you told me you bought,I never even saw the fish.I am no expert but it looks like a rhom.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

i have the sme problem.
I also have a serra but i still dont know what it is.
I bought about 3 months ago and still its skitish and stay in the back of the tank.

No im just waiting for him to come out.
so i can take a clear pic.
Untill then is waiting wainting and waiting..........

But ur fishlook al lot like mine.










time will tell cheers m8!!!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

It looks loke my rhom, a sanch. would have red along its throat right?


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

> DC2RJUN Posted Today, 12:43 AM
> It looks loke my rhom, a sanch. would have red along its throat right?
> Rikimaru Posted Yesterday, 12:50 PM


I really dunno mate.

Im always confused when it comes to id-ing fish..


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

DC2RJUN said:


> It looks loke my rhom, a sanch. would have red along its throat right?
> [snapback]873850[/snapback]​


 both can have varied amounts of red on thier throat throughout thier growth process. check out the red on this rhom:


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Marky, u most likely have a sanchezi. My friend has one one and it looks exactly the same as urs. And he went to aquatropical to get one caus they said they wer black p's. But he right away noticed that they wer sanchezis like his and returned the fish. And I said they wer spilos caus they wer marked as black banded piranhas or black tipped piranhas. If u search the info section here u will notice that that is a nickname for rubyred spilos AKA sanchezis. The lfs guy even showed me an ID book that said the same.


----------

